# Guide: How to reset "I've moved out" plots and/or move any villager out!



## Khris (Apr 18, 2020)

The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".

Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in /r/AdoptMyVillager from reddit. I will link them at the bottom.

*Preface:* It's important to know that if you use this to remove a glitched plot, you'll lose whatever villager that was originally supposed to move in there. Do this at your own risk knowing the repercussion (losing the villager). Nintendo MAY patch this soon, but that's all speculation for now.
*For this method to work to reset your glitched plot, your glitched plot villager must have not been the latest to move in. If they are the last person to move in, they won't be pinged.* So if this is your case, you have to move somebody else in before starting this method.

*GUIDE*
1. Prior to starting any of this. Make sure that you've talked to all of your villagers for that day - including any villagers you don't want to leave.
2. Time travel exactly *1 month and 1 day* *forward* (ex: April 18 → May 19).
3. Start up your game as normal. Once you join the game, *save and quit (press -)*.
4. Time travel exactly *1 month* *backward* (ex: May 19 → April 19).

*From this point, whenever you leave the game (other than if the I've moved out plot or villager you want to leave has pinged to leave) you will do so by pressing the HOME button and then X to quit the game.*

5. Start up your game as normal. Once you join, *look for the villager you want to leave/check if your glitched house is gone

IMPORTANT:* You are trying to beat the clock so that the game doesn't *autosave* once you've left your house. This has been shown to be around the 2-3 minute mark

*If you're using this guide to remove somebody from your island: *If the villager you want to leave isn't out and about, doesn't have a thought bubble, or if some other villager has the thought bubble → *Immediately press HOME and X to quit the game* *and move on to Step 6.
If you're using this guide to remove a glitched "I've moved out" plot:* If the house has not reverted back to a plot → *Immediately press HOME and X to quit the game* *and move on to Step 6.
If you were able to find the villager you want to move out/removed the glitched plot:* Tell the villager to move out/confirm the plot is available → *Press - and save your game and exit the way you've always done.*

6. From the HOME screen, time travel *1 day forward* (ex: April 19 → April 20).
7. *Go back to Step 5 and repeat
Note:* You're basically going to be in a cycle of look for villager who moved out/plot that glitched → quit game via HOME screen → move forward one day until your goal is accomplished.

*Some Important Notes:*

You may encounter villagers that ask to leave. Even if you don't want them to leave, you don't have to talk to them. *They will not leave if you don't talk to them*.
If you accidentally leave via *- button (save and quit)* you will have to restart this method. *Reasoning:* Whoever was decided to leave on that day will most likely be wanting to leave the next day. The rationale for this method is: When you TT forward a month and a day, the game decides on a villager that will leave. Every single time you TT back, the game will think you are moving forward a day, *but the villager that was chosen to leave when you TT forward a month will reset*. So the first time you do this, the game thinks you're moving May 19 → April 19. When you "move forward a day in step 6" the game will think you are moving May 19 → April 20 *because the game didn't save that you played on April 19*.
Doing this method re-rolls whoever is chosen to leave every time - allowing you to basically grind it out until the 1/10 chance picks the villager you want to leave. This avoids having to use the 15/5 day method where you have to continually talk to villagers to reset the choice.
*So how does this relate to the "I've moved out" glitch?*

Most people have been able to remove their glitched house via this method fairly quickly (within 10-30 minutes of doing this).
A lot of people have hypothesized that this was due to the fact that when your plot resets, it's because the game chose whoever your glitched villager was to move out.
*You will lose this villager, but you can get them back immediately via trade with another player (or island hopping, or random luck)*
So best of luck with removing villagers of your choice (or cycling quickly)! Hopefully Nintendo will fix the "I've moved out glitch" soon!

*Source links:*


Spoiler: Source Links





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g0vx1g


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g289xe


----------



## Clairitea (Apr 18, 2020)

BLESS YOUR SOUL THANK YOU!!


----------



## Khris (Apr 18, 2020)

Clairitea said:


> BLESS YOUR SOUL THANK YOU!!



Let me know how it goes !


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 18, 2020)

alget said:


> The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".
> 
> Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in /r/AdoptMyVillager from reddit. I will link them at the bottom.
> 
> ...



I'd like to hop in and try this but I'd like to ask - is this operating under the assumption you've talked to the villager in question?

Raymond glitched move in day and I didn't get to interact at all, which has been my issue "moving him out". He technically can't without me interacting with him. Just wondering if this will work for my situation, or no.

(Did thankfully have a new move in after him as I tried to fix this with TT yesterday so I'm hoping it can work if that won't be an issue.)


----------



## Khris (Apr 18, 2020)

Megalohdon said:


> I'd like to hop in and try this but I'd like to ask - is this operating under the assumption you've talked to the villager in question?
> 
> Raymond glitched move in day and I didn't get to interact at all, which has been my issue "moving him out". He technically can't without me interacting with him. Just wondering if this will work for my situation, or no.
> 
> (Did thankfully have a new move in after him as I tried to fix this with TT yesterday so I'm hoping it can work if that won't be an issue.)



Nope you're good! It's mainly with the other villagers you're trying to move out. I've done it (twice now.. sadly haha) and I never even got to talk to them.


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 18, 2020)

alget said:


> Nope you're good! It's mainly with the other villagers you're trying to move out. I've done it (twice now.. sadly haha) and I never even got to talk to them.



My God if this works I might cry. Spent 6 hours working on this yesterday with NO luck the plot would not leave. I'll let you know if I have luck!


----------



## Khris (Apr 18, 2020)

Megalohdon said:


> My God if this works I might cry. Spent 6 hours working on this yesterday with NO luck the plot would not leave. I'll let you know if I have luck!



Sounds good  As long as they're not your latest to move in, I've been able to get the, reset in about 10-30 minutes. I had somebody get them out at try 3 haha! Best of luck!


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 18, 2020)

alget said:


> Sounds good  As long as they're not your latest to move in, I've been able to get the, reset in about 10-30 minutes. I had somebody get them out at try 3 haha! Best of luck!



IT WORKED. Took 20 minutes/May 1st (going from April 19th) but the plot is free from the glitchy clutches!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 18, 2020)

Is it okay for villagers to move into the once glitched plot without them becoming glitched?


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist (Apr 18, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Is it okay for villagers to move into the once glitched plot without them becoming glitched?


I moved Lolly into a once glitched spot and everything seems completely fine!


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 19, 2020)

Tried it out just now. Worked like a charm I seriously love you <3

edit: also rip Marshal your time was over before it even began.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 19, 2020)

Is there a way to clear the glitch without TTing?


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 19, 2020)

Will you get cockroaches in your house with this method? I heard that if you TT 1 month, you’ll get cockroaches in your house


----------



## Khris (Apr 19, 2020)

Imbri said:


> Is there a way to clear the glitch without TTing?



Theoretically yes. It will just take a long time. You have to wait until your glitched villager wants to leave (this could be anywhere from a few days to weeks).


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 19, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Will you get ****roaches in your house with this method? I heard that if you TT 1 month, you’ll get ****roaches in your house



Yes - but it was an easy enough fix compared to the aggravation of having the glitched plot.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks like I became a victim of the "I moved out" glitch, saw that Wolfgang moved in but when I checked his house it said that he moved out.

Hope I can fix this with the help of this guide... ;-;

Edi.: HOLY NOOK IT WORKED!!! Thank you so much OP! This guide is perfect!


----------



## Khris (Apr 19, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Looks like I became a victim of the "I moved out" glitch, saw that Wolfgang moved in but when I checked his house it said that he moved out.
> 
> Hope I can fix this with the help of this guide... ;-;
> 
> Edi.: HOLY NOOK IT WORKED!!! Thank you so much OP! This guide is perfect!



Glad it worked for you!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 19, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Looks like I became a victim of the "I moved out" glitch, saw that Wolfgang moved in but when I checked his house it said that he moved out.
> 
> Hope I can fix this with the help of this guide... ;-;
> 
> Edi.: HOLY NOOK IT WORKED!!! Thank you so much OP! This guide is perfect!


Did the autosave icon come up when Isabelle was loading because that is happening to me and is worrying me as I am trying to fix the glitch


----------



## Soika (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you for this guide! Been looking for a solution to the "I've moved out" glitch i've been stuck with!


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 19, 2020)

sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> Did the autosave icon come up when Isabelle was loading because that is happening to me and is worrying me as I am trying to fix the glitch


I think it showed up for me, but to be honest I didn't paid so much attention to it as I skipped as fast as I could through the opening just to get into the game real quick and check out if the plot was gone. :/


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 19, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> I think it showed up for me, but to be honest I didn't paid so much attention to it as I skipped as fast as I could through the opening just to get into the game real quick and check out if the plot was gone. :/


Okay wanted to check as I really want to get rid of the glitch

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

I just tried this took me 2 TT weeks to realize that the I moved out plot is my newest plot


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 19, 2020)

sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> I just tried this took me 2 TT weeks to realize that the I moved out plot is my newest plot


Yeah, I also made that mistake at first. I kicked out first Lucky (as he wanted to move out), used then the free NMT my alt character got from Nook to get quick a new random villager from a Mystery Island (it was Al), TTing till said villager was fully moved in and then started with following the guide. Took me about 5-8 minutes and the problem was solved. Good luck!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 19, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Yeah, I also made that mistake at first. I kicked out first Lucky (as he wanted to move out), used then the free NMT my alt character got from Nook to get quick a new random villager from a Mystery Island (it was Al), TTing till said villager was fully moved in and then started with following the guide. Took me about 5-8 minutes and the problem was solved. Good luck!


I double messed up


----------



## dino (Apr 20, 2020)

ahhh how many days does it generally take to get a specific villager in question to move out, in your experience @alget ? asking because i am on day 23 of TT forward one by one and i've only actually seen one single thought bubble, on a villager i wanted to keep, the whole time? ackk


----------



## Khris (Apr 20, 2020)

dino said:


> ahhh how many days does it generally take to get a specific villager in question to move out, in your experience @alget ? asking because i am on day 23 of TT forward one by one and i've only actually seen one single thought bubble, on a villager i wanted to keep, the whole time? ackk



Te same villager over and over could mean that at some point while you were looking for villagers it autosaved and kept that one villager as the one that will always ask to move out. The reason you try to avoid autosave is to have it re-roll who's moving out each time you TT forward.

I'd give it a shot again! Make sure you talk to everybody before starting this method to reset the "I haven't talked to you in at least 7 days" comment when you get back into the game.

I was able to take anybody out in less than 30 minutes each time (average around maybe day 10?). At the end of the day it's a 10% dice roll that (technically 11% if we're assuming villager #10 doesn't get to move out) the one you want will move out. My girlfriend was able to take out 5 villagers she wanted to rotate for her dreams in one day.

Best of luck!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 21, 2020)

It worked for me, villager 10 doesn't work, so I had to do this twice and it took me 45 minutes to get a villager out, put a villager in that plot, then do the whole process again


----------



## dino (Apr 21, 2020)

alget said:


> Te same villager over and over could mean that at some point while you were looking for villagers it autosaved and kept that one villager as the one that will always ask to move out. The reason you try to avoid autosave is to have it re-roll who's moving out each time you TT forward.
> 
> I'd give it a shot again! Make sure you talk to everybody before starting this method to reset the "I haven't talked to you in at least 7 days" comment when you get back into the game.
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch ! it didn't autosave bc a new villager had the bubble next time i saw it. i think i'm just rly unlucky and sly just hated my guts, lmfaoooo. i ended up force switching who was moving the next time i saw the bubble with the [reset villager method] and lo and behold, he was the next one. all's well that didn't start well


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting this! My plot is empty now!


----------



## SgtMuffinButton (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok so question about the whole TT to fix the “I moved out “ glitch.

if I go forward in time to fix this, after it’s all said and done, the glitched plot is back to just ropes, the “moved out” villager is gone, CAN I go back to playing in real time.? Or do I have to keep playing in a time traveled timeline basically ? Thank you. Sorry if this question is confusing.


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

SgtMuffinButton said:


> Ok so question about the whole TT to fix the “I moved out “ glitch.
> 
> if I go forward in time to fix this, after it’s all said and done, the glitched plot is back to just ropes, the “moved out” villager is gone, CAN I go back to playing in real time.? Or do I have to keep playing in a time traveled timeline basically ? Thank you. Sorry if this question is confusing.



The plot is not purchased yet when the glitched plot resets. However, if you time travel back to the past, it counts as you going forward one day. In that one day it is possible that someone may purchase that plot.

So if that's not a big deal to you, you can time travel backwards to present time and there will be no repercussions. If you want to avoid that, I would get a villager you want to purchase the plot first (island hopping, amiibo, purchasing from somebody else) AND then time travel back.

There are no repercussions for time travelling in ACNH as opposed to New Leaf where somebody could just up and move out without you knowing.


----------



## SgtMuffinButton (Apr 21, 2020)

alget said:


> The plot is not purchased yet when the glitched plot resets. However, if you time travel back to the past, it counts as you going forward one day. In that one day it is possible that someone may purchase that plot.
> 
> So if that's not a big deal to you, you can time travel backwards to present time and there will be no repercussions. If you want to avoid that, I would get a villager you want to purchase the plot first (island hopping, amiibo, purchasing from somebody else) AND then time travel back.
> 
> There are no repercussions for time travelling in ACNH as opposed to New Leaf where somebody could just up and move out without you knowing.


Yeah no that’s fine if the villager is gone, I can get them again that’s not a problem. I’m just basically wanting to know is if I unsync my clock on the switch ( so I can TT) and then I fix this glitch am, able to RE sync my clock and start playing again on the present day. As in right now lol. Instead of a few days in the future on the game clock.


----------



## Khris (Apr 21, 2020)

SgtMuffinButton said:


> Yeah no that’s fine if the villager is gone, I can get them again that’s not a problem. I’m just basically wanting to know is if I unsync my clock on the switch ( so I can TT) and then I fix this glitch am, able to RE sync my clock and start playing again on the present day. As in right now lol. Instead of a few days in the future on the game clock.



Yep you're fine! Although time traveling back to present day would reset the day (Nook-miles and villager plot wise). However, the stuff on sale in store would be the same and your villagers would have been talked to already.


----------



## SgtMuffinButton (Apr 21, 2020)

alget said:


> Yep you're fine! Although time traveling back to present day would reset the day (Nook-miles and villager plot wise). However, the stuff on sale in store would be the same and your villagers would have been talked to already.





alget said:


> Yep you're fine! Although time traveling back to present day would reset the day (Nook-miles and villager plot wise). However, the stuff on sale in store would be the same and your villagers would have been talked to already.


holy crap it worked!!  BUT when I jumped the month and a day, there was another NEW villager who moved into her space. Now do I just have to TT forward to try and get rid of someone to get a new villager that  I had before ?


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 22, 2020)

sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> Did the autosave icon come up when Isabelle was loading because that is happening to me and is worrying me as I am trying to fix the glitch



This will happen to recognize it as a new day. You only need to worry about autosaving once you leave your house which is the 2-3 minute marker noted in the guide. You'll be okay if you look for that one!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 22, 2020)

Megalohdon said:


> This will happen to recognize it as a new day. You only need to worry about autosaving once you leave your house which is the 2-3 minute marker noted in the guide. You'll be okay if you look for that one!


It worked, I did it so thats good


----------



## unikai (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi. I have a few questions.
I've tried doing this method before, as I saw the same thing posted on Discord. I've been trying to kick my newest villager for the past few DAYS doing this method. Hours wasted. Are you supposed to get an Isabelle announcement when you TT one day forward after backpedaling? Or does that mean it autosaved and I have to restart? Should I be exiting from my house every time?

Also, If it isn't a problem, then is it impossible for your newest villager to want to move out with this method? I've tried resetting multiple times, going years then back. Many variations of many other methods including this one.


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 22, 2020)

unikai said:


> Hi. I have a few questions.
> I've tried doing this method before, as I saw the same thing posted on Discord. I've been trying to kick my newest villager for the past few DAYS doing this method. Hours wasted. Are you supposed to get an Isabelle announcement when you TT one day forward after backpedaling? Or does that mean it autosaved and I have to restart? Should I be exiting from my house every time?



You should get an announcement every day as long as its new. So when you TT back a month you will get an announcement for that day, and so on and so forth as you TT forward to get your villager out.

Please keep in mind this method will not work on villagers who are the newest to move in. They have to have someone move in after them for it to work.


----------



## unikai (Apr 22, 2020)

Megalohdon said:


> You should get an announcement every day as long as its new. So when you TT back a month you will get an announcement for that day, and so on and so forth as you TT forward to get your villager out.
> 
> Please keep in mind this method will not work on villagers who are the newest to move in. They have to have someone move in after them for it to work.



I don't get announcements when I TT a month back. TTing backwards only counts a pseudo day so you don't get an Isabelle announcement, or at least in my experience. TT forward makes sense though. Thanks for letting me know it doesn't work on the newest villager haha I can stop wasting my time with Patty for now then...

So... everyone that claimed they were able to move their newest villager didn't?


----------



## Megalohdon (Apr 22, 2020)

unikai said:


> I don't get announcements when I TT a month back. TTing backwards only counts a pseudo day so you don't get an Isabelle announcement, or at least in my experience. TT forward makes sense though. Thanks for letting me know it doesn't work on the newest villager haha I can stop wasting my time with Patty for now then...



Not sure if I got one the first day when I went back but if you don't get them going forward in time its best to start over. Hopefully you can move things around some to get Patty out soon!!


----------



## Kitkat91 (Apr 24, 2020)

I can't figure this out.

1. Talk to everyone
2. Jump 1 month 1 day
3. Enter game, save
4. Go back exactly 1 month
5. Quickly look for thought bubble to boot someone. If are person you wanna leave, talk to them. If you dont, exit game without saving. Move forward 1 day and repeat.

Am I missing something? Not 1 character has a thought bubble


----------

